# fisher minute mount won't go down



## harryjoemama (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody have any help for me. I know very little about the plow. Just bought the truck with a fisher minute mount on it. Don't know what model and when I went to wipe the tag off it blurred. It worked fine all season, removed the plow from the truck and hooked it back up and it worked fine; the removed it again and when I hooked it back up it went up and won't go down. Works side to side and I can hear the pump working when I push the joystick up button. When I push it down I can here a slight switch click, but the plow does not go down. I am guessing there is a valve that is stuck, but I have no way of determining what model pump motor and valve assembly I have and have no idea if it is something I could possible take a part and see if it can be cleaned. All cable connections appear to be good and solid, no apparent leaks, it just appears that the ram is stuck in the up position.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

harryjoemama;1991531 said:


> Anybody have any help for me. I know very little about the plow. Just bought the truck with a fisher minute mount on it. Don't know what model and when I went to wipe the tag off it blurred. It worked fine all season, removed the plow from the truck and hooked it back up and it worked fine; the removed it again and when I hooked it back up it went up and won't go down. Works side to side and I can hear the pump working when I push the joystick up button. When I push it down I can here a slight switch click, but the plow does not go down. I am guessing there is a valve that is stuck, but I have no way of determining what model pump motor and valve assembly I have and have no idea if it is something I could possible take a part and see if it can be cleaned. All cable connections appear to be good and solid, no apparent leaks, it just appears that the ram is stuck in the up position.


Post a pic. S1 valve controls down. So S1 valve is stuck or coil is bad or wiring problem.


----------



## harryjoemama (Apr 4, 2015)

I drove it a while and hit a few good bumps with the controller down button pushed and it went down and works normal now. Never had a problem with it all season and hoping I don't again. But I think it will do it again. Where can I download a shop manual or schematic of this plow and how do I identify the actual pump


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

harryjoemama;1991996 said:


> I drove it a while and hit a few good bumps with the controller down button pushed and it went down and works normal now. Never had a problem with it all season and hoping I don't again. But I think it will do it again. Where can I download a shop manual or schematic of this plow and how do I identify the actual pump


You can get the manuals from Fisher's site.


----------



## harryjoemama (Apr 4, 2015)

thanks, I am hoping it was only a stuck valve, or loose connection, but I checked them pretty good and all seemed clean and tight. I think I will change the fluid this year unless somebody tells me its not a good idea.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds lice a bad connection somewhere or stuck valve. changing the fluid annually is always a good idea but won't resolve the problem if its electric.


----------



## harryjoemama (Apr 4, 2015)

thanks, I did check all the external connections unless it is something internal, the main plug was clean, one of the lighting plugs had a bit of corrosion. I will change the fluid before I use it next year for sure


----------

